# Usaci Spring Break Jam South Padre Tx March 2-3 Who's going?



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Anybody thinking about going? If so, what class, and what'cha bringing?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Going to SBN!


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Going to SBN!


Boooooooooo! 

Just because I'm jelly  Have fun in Florida. :laugh:


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm heading to Spring Break Nationals in Daytona Beach, Fl 
Mar 2-3


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

onebadmonte said:


> Boooooooooo!
> 
> Just because I'm jelly  Have fun in Florida. :laugh:


See you at the Texas meet Hugo!


----------

